

Ants help create diversity:- Ants 'sow the seeds' of the Cape - Zenst
http://www.bbc.co.uk/nature/19262994

======
Zenst
This raises many point and given the area's looked at are easier to observe as
apposed to very dense area's and that ants are global then it does make you
think. What strikes me is the issues with testing GM crops in open area's,
nature has many ways of spreading seeds and this does raise many issues upon
that front that may not of been factored in fully.

